# Wer kennt Trasmin Ltd. ??



## BMayero (8 Oktober 2016)

Habe wöchentlich Abbuchungen über 4,99 von einer Trasmin Ltd ?
Kennt jemand den Laden ?


----------



## Hippo (8 Oktober 2016)

Ungerechtfertigte Abbuchungen - rückbuchen und dem Provider mitteilen und nur die expliziten Gesprächsgebühren überweisen.
Und - schon mal das Wort "Drittanbietersperre" gesehen


----------



## Kreisler4 (21 März 2017)

Bei mir hat derselbe Laden abgebucht
aber ich finde nirgends die Adresse, wie komm ich an die ran ?


----------



## Hippo (22 März 2017)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/wer-kennt-trasmin-ltd.52028/#post-392180
Funktioniert sicher!


----------



## Djangonaut (24 März 2018)

Der Link funktioniert irgendwie nicht, habe auch ein Abo von Trasmin


----------



## jupp11 (24 März 2018)

Djangonaut schrieb:


> Der Link funktioniert irgendwie nicht


Als Posting:


Hippo schrieb:


> Ungerechtfertigte Abbuchungen - rückbuchen und dem Provider mitteilen und nur die expliziten Gesprächsgebühren überweisen.
> Und - schon mal das Wort "Drittanbietersperre" gesehen


----------

